# VK - New Stock May



## Gizmo (2/5/17)

Some sexy new stock:

Evic Primo Starter Kit
Sigelei Kaos 
IPV Vesta
GeekVape Mech Pro Kit
iJOY RDTA5
Pharoah Deck 2
Pharoah RTA 
OBS Engine Nano 
GeekVape Peerless RDA
Smoant Battlestar Rainbow












https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (2/5/17)

@zadiac new pharaoh deck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

So much want on one of those Spectrums!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

